
MIT on how to cheat on a Google interview [pdf] - hexhex
http://courses.csail.mit.edu/iap/interview/Hacking_a_Google_Interview_Handout_1.pdf
======
hexhex
Especially strange: "If you already know the answer, don't just blurt it out!
They will suspect that you already knew the answer and didn't tell them you've
seen the question before. At least pretend to be thinking though the problem
before you give the answer!"

It is disturbing that a school as the MIT offers such courses. Apparently, you
just exchange tuition for a good job afterwards, instead of getting the best
education.

